# Enneagram + INTJ (Funny)



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

So I found this on a different site and decided to share:

"Well, I think we all know that the most common stereotype of the INTJ is the world dominating psychopath, but it always seems to be described in terms of an INTJ Enneagram type 8. Obviously, not all INTJs are interested in power (at least not always in the conventional sense), so I'm going to create other INTJ stereotypes based on its place in the Enneagram.

From what I can tell, the INTJ personality type tends to gravitate to the Enneagram 5, Enneagram 1, Enneagram 6, Enneagram 8. Although I think an INTJ at Enneagram 8 is more likely to have very low introversion, since the 8, by its very nature is a more gregarious power seeker, suggesting more ENTJ tendencies.

I am basically using the Enneagram to more express more clearly how the INTJ personality type could manifest.

So anyway:
INTJ at Enneagram 1
The brutally honest critic of either systems or people.
The elitist who resists animal-like impulses.
The bigot who uses principles to try and change other people to fit his/her own conception of the world.

INTJ at Enneagram 2
No major stereotypes.

INTJ at Enneagram 3
The deceitful Machiavellian who devises clever scenarios to trick others.
The person who puts up a facade to protect his/her inner well-being.

INTJ at Enneagram 4
The elite loner who thinks everyone else is shallow and unsophisticated.

INTJ at Enneagram 5
The nihilist with a "fuck the world" mentality.
The crackpot who is stubbornly confident of his/her esoteric theories.
The elite loner who thinks everyone else is stupid.
The recluse who obsessively and vividly rehearses things in his/her imagination but never acts on them.
The artist, musician, or novelist whose ideas disturb others. (More likely at 5w4.)
The PC gamer who gets violently angry when his player dies or when his computer freezes.

INTJ at Enneagram 6 (more likely to be counterphobic)
The conspiracy theorist.
The hysteric who masks him/herself with a facade to conceal his/her fears.
The fanatic who intentionally rebels against social norms.
The paranoid hysteric who thinks others are plotting against them.
The prejudiced person.
The passive-aggressive smart-ass who maliciously dreams up vengeful schemes.

INTJ at Enneagram 7
No major stereotypes.

INTJ at Enneagram 8 (likely to be a self-preservation subtype and have a strong line to 5)
The visionary who attempts to realize his/her conception without considering the safety of others.
The inventor of cleverly sadistic torture devices.
The serial killer archetype.
The power-hungry politician who subtly manipulates others to do his/her bidding, possibly by way of the media or the Force.

INTJ at Enneagram 9
The mystic who espouses words of wisdom.
The mediator who notices multiple perspectives. "

All credit to Uberfuhrer on INTJforum.


----------



## Laura C (Mar 28, 2012)

I was looking forward to seeing the stereotypes for INTJ at Enneagram 7. LOL!


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

All it takes is a little MBTI to be mixed with the Enneagram and the typism that comes with it spreads viciously.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

NeonSyph3 said:


> INTJ at Enneagram 9
> The mystic who espouses words of wisdom.
> The mediator who notices multiple perspectives.


Aren't multiple perspectives more of a Ne-thing?


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

aconite said:


> Aren't multiple perspectives more of a Ne-thing?


Perspectives are interpretations.


----------



## Stan the Woz (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeez man, some of this stuff is vicious. Not necessarily wrong though - and stereotypes are supposed to be extreme. I will say I identify with "The elitist who resists animal-like impulses" for type 1 (and the PC gamer one for 5...I don't game a lot, but when I do...).


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Lunarprox said:


> INTJ at Enneagram 6 (more likely to be *counterphobic*)
> The conspiracy theorist.
> *The hysteric who masks him/herself with a facade to conceal his/her fears.*
> The fanatic who intentionally rebels against social norms.
> ...


^^^^Is me.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

Lunarprox said:


> INTJ at Enneagram 1
> The brutally honest critic of either systems or people.
> *The elitist who resists animal-like impulses.
> The bigot who uses principles to try and change other people to fit his/her own conception of the world.*


C'est moi.


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

> INTJ at Enneagram 9
> The mystic who espouses words of wisdom.
> *The mediator who notices multiple perspectives.*


This is me. I can't see how this is a bad stereotype at all.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

Lunarprox said:


> INTJ at Enneagram 5
> The nihilist with a "fuck the world" mentality.
> The crackpot who is stubbornly confident of his/her esoteric theories.
> The elite loner who thinks everyone else is stupid.
> ...


I can relate to most of what is said here


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Lunarprox said:


> So I found this on a different site and decided to share:
> 
> INTJ at Enneagram 3
> The deceitful Machiavellian who devises clever scenarios to trick others.
> The person who puts up a facade to protect his/her inner well-being.


Tis moi. 

I like to trick people in order to see how they would act in a situation or to throw them off track when they're trying to learn more about me. I may let them think I could be a killer or whatever just for the fun of it. I sometimes feel bad if I end up manipulating someone though. 

You're a type 3 too? What other stuff do INTJ type 3s do. I felt like I was a minority inside a group of minorities (INTJs).


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

> INTJ at Enneagram 6 (more likely to be *counterphobic*)
> The conspiracy theorist.
> *The hysteric who masks him/herself with a facade to conceal his/her fears.
> The fanatic who intentionally rebels against social norms.*
> ...


Wow. Dead on!


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Tis moi.
> 
> I like to trick people in order to see how they would act in a situation or to throw them off track when they're trying to learn more about me. I may let them think I could be a killer or whatever just for the fun of it. I sometimes feel bad if I end up manipulating someone though.
> 
> You're a type 3 too? What other stuff do INTJ type 3s do. I felt like I was a minority inside a group of minorities (INTJs).


I have 3 in my tritype, the 538 or 583 goes along pretty well, especially when you have that observing (5) and image concsiousness (3). I have it easy reading people's postures and applying them myself when I see them work.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

*bump*
Haha so being a INTJ type 3 means I am pretty much have a troll-like nature?


----------



## IamInnocent (Dec 23, 2011)

Odd, I'm a type 5 but non of those traits really describe me. On some test I was tested as type 6 but it doesn't fit into my inner self either. Instead, My traits were more onto the type 9 description of this thread.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

IamInnocent said:


> Odd, I'm a type 5 but non of those traits really describe me. On some test I was tested as type 6 but it doesn't fit into my inner self either. Instead, My traits were more onto the type 9 description of this thread.


Are you an INTJ as well?


----------



## IamInnocent (Dec 23, 2011)

INTJ the DC said:


> Are you an INTJ as well?


Pretty much, I get around 85% Introversion 75% iNtuition 65% Thinking and 70% Judging . But I'm confident that I myself was an INTJ. INTP, INFP and INFJ traits don't fit me exactly. My ennegram was inclined to 5w6 but on some test 6w5.

I guess I have a well-developed Fi, which can make sense to distinguish me from these traits.

Type 5
- "The recluse who obsessively and vividly rehearses things in his/her imagination but never acts on them."
This was accurate about me. I was obsessive about about my ideas and imagination but instead, I will act them on. Other traits on type 5 doesn't describe me well.


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

INTJ the DC said:


> *bump*
> Haha so being a INTJ type 3 means I am pretty much have a troll-like nature?


LOL, yeah more or less -- although I picture them more ruthless and goal oriented.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Lunarprox said:


> LOL, yeah more or less -- although I picture them more ruthless and goal oriented.


Ruthless? LOL I don't think I'm like that. I'm too concerned with image to want to be seen as ruthless. Ruthless does seem like it's the easiest way sometimes though. I resonated more with the facade aspect personally. I feel like I have to watch my tongue a lot because it's pretty viscous and my thoughts/judgements are sometimes unpleasant. I also feel like there are times when I have to act stoic when I'm emotional about something. I need to act mature when I feel like I want to be wreckless... stuff like that. I also feel like I'm pretty deceitful and private. The true me is sometimes more emotional and sometimes more callus then I am displaying.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Lunarprox said:


> INTJ at Enneagram 8 (likely to be a self-preservation subtype and have a strong line to 5)
> The visionary who attempts to realize his/her conception without considering the safety of others.
> The inventor of cleverly sadistic torture devices.
> The serial killer archetype.
> The power-hungry politician who subtly manipulates others to do his/her bidding, possibly by way of the media or the Force.


Hehe .. my brother is so easy to type based on this :tongue:


----------

